# How much weight do you carry when touring?



## steveindenmark (6 Nov 2013)

Having just got back from a cycling holiday without camping gear I realised that I have to be far more disciplined in what I carry next time.

What weight of load do you carry when you are touring. Both camping and not camping. I am talking just about luggage weight?

Steve


----------



## MarkF (6 Nov 2013)

About 5kg's when not camping, this include 1.5kg of panniers and maybe 0.5kg of tools. 8kg when camping, so 3kg and 5kg luggage/stuff weight.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Nov 2013)

about 13 stone


----------



## Cush (7 Nov 2013)

Far too much


----------



## Ticktockmy (7 Nov 2013)

15 Kg's max, I use the same kit for cycle touring as I use for backpacking, just use Panniers instead of a rucksack, and a few tools.


----------



## Bodhbh (7 Nov 2013)

When I started it was about 18-19kg of bike and +20kg of luggage (4 panniers, barbag and - sometimes - a racktop bag). I'm not half as fit as I used to be and this year stripped the bike right down - bye bye mudguards, spare bottle cages, front rack, B&M rack light, kickstand, bombproof Rigid Sputnik rimmed wheels, etc - and also tried to operate out of 2 panniers and a bar bag. So, guessing about 12kg luggage and 15kg bike.

It's makes a fair difference and like a commuting load compaired to what I was lugging about, but on balance I still prefer 4 panniers...but maybe with a bit more discipline.


----------



## bikepacker (7 Nov 2013)

My answer to this is, I have never weighed it because if I did I may not want to do what I do.

My cycle camping list is on my website if you want to see what I carry. http://www.bikepacker.co.uk/List.htm


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Nov 2013)

Depends - when I did LEJOG, and a number of week long tours here in Britain (staying at B&Bs at night) I took just a saddlebag and bar bag - the 23 litre Carradice Super-C saddle bag and a 5.5 litre Carradice Super-C bar bag. It was plenty.

On the other hand, when I did a major expedition in Australia - 10,000 miles including some big desert crossings - I was carrying up to 23 litres of water in addition to my camping gear, tools, spares, clothes etc. Even paring everything down (except for the water) I must have been carrying 70 pounds of weight on the bike, at least.


----------



## psmiffy (23 Nov 2013)




----------



## Crackle (24 Nov 2013)

I'm not sure if that's comprehensive enough, Smiffy.


----------



## snorri (24 Nov 2013)

It is handy to be able to carry the laden bike up a flight of stairs, there are stairs in every cycle tour I've been on.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Nov 2013)

Not sure I would like the answer if I knew - but for our aborted world tour, I know I could not lift my bike laden, but my OH could (just). No-one we met could lift his bike despite plenty of hefty eastern european's trying. The weight difference was one that meant we both cycled at the same speed and were equally as exhausted at the end of the day. It worked out better that way for us.


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Nov 2013)

snorri said:


> It is handy to be able to carry the laden bike up a flight of stairs, there are stairs in every cycle tour I've been on.


So true...


----------



## psmiffy (24 Nov 2013)

snorri said:


> It is handy to be able to carry the laden bike up a flight of stairs, there are stairs in every cycle tour I've been on.



The trick is to make sure they are down - 

Tho getting on and of european trains with the two steps up can be a bit tricky - so far ive been lucky and the conductor guys have been massive and totally ignored my feeble attempts to help heave the bike onto the train


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2013)

1.8kg. 9kg including the bike. Mind you, if I had @bikepacker 's thighs I'd be tempted to carry an extra debit card.


----------



## e-rider (24 Nov 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> Having just got back from a cycling holiday without camping gear I realised that I have to be far more disciplined in what I carry next time.
> 
> What weight of load do you carry when you are touring. Both camping and not camping. I am talking just about luggage weight?
> 
> Steve


if your panniers weight more than 10kg (for a 2 week tour) bin something. 8kg or less is even better - 4kg per pannier ideally.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Nov 2013)

e-rider said:


> if your panniers weight more than 10kg (for a 2 week tour) bin something. 8kg or less is even better - 4kg per pannier ideally.



Year right tell me now ;0)

3 books and 2 cameras were a bit excessive.

The next time it will be what I can take for 10kg. Even so my Koga World Traveller coped without any problem. Once Rolling I didnt feel the weight at all.

Steve


----------



## e-rider (24 Nov 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> Year right tell me now ;0)
> 
> 3 books and 2 cameras were a bit excessive.
> 
> ...


yeah, taking 10 kg uphill isn't much fun! (as I found out on LEJOG) Started with 12kg and finished with 8kg - a big improvement.


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2013)

I carry as much as I need, in the lightest designs that I can afford - plus a luxury item or two.


----------



## asterix (30 Nov 2013)

c.20kg. A bit of weight does not bother me hugely as I have the gears to get me up most things in time. 

I would much rather have everything I needed rather than skimp so am happy to carry my 2 person tent and so on and honestly don't notice a few extra kilos one way or the other. On my Alpine trip this year the hardest bit was the Galibier. Not going up it, but the descent because the snow shower and not having to pedal made it so flipping cold. Going up, I was lovely and warm.


----------



## Pico Triano (12 Dec 2013)

Back when I did long self contained tours, I carried about fifty pounds on the bike. That included food and water.


----------



## ActiveCampers (21 May 2014)

Hmmm
We're doing our first cycle ride to the south of france, and opting to go for comfort rather than skimp as we will be plodding and stopping off along the way, so taking chairs, nice tent 3.5kg, nice comfy double sleeping bag (2.5kg). Plus tools, clothes, camping gear.....

Just weighed the wifes bike. Bike is 20kg. It weighed 40kg. Oops. Mine will be about the same. (Her bike, Specialized Myka Elite) should weigh 14.5kg stock - but with pannier rack, touring tyres and seat it weighed 20kg. No way was it 15kg stock!

Still, its not a race, should be reasonably flat, and the idea is to get fit!

Not sure what we could leave out or make lighter to be honest. We want some time on the beaches and want some comforts. We can always throw stuff away enroute!


----------



## PaulSB (27 May 2014)

I'm heading off to the south if France and I'm still at the route planning stage. Would you mind sharing your route? There seem to be so many options I can't make a decision!!


----------

